# Damaged clean out threads.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

How many people here take extra precautions when rodding a drain to protect the female threads of a clean out from being marred by the cable?

I've seen many threads damaged from the cable dragging across the edge of the clean out and expanding rubber seal clean out plugs had to be installed because the regular plug just wouldn't thread in and would leak.

I am sure that many of you are careful enough not to normally not have to use anything, but do any of you screw a male adapter into the female clean out to protect the threads? I usually don't do that, but have on occasion when in a tight area like when the A/C unit is blocking the access to a wall clean out on a slab house. Anybody else do this?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> How many people here take extra precautions when rodding a drain to protect the female threads of a clean out from being marred by the cable?
> 
> I've seen many threads damaged from the cable dragging across the edge of the clean out and expanding rubber seal clean out plugs had to be installed because the regular plug just wouldn't thread in and would leak.
> 
> I am sure that many of you are careful enough not to normally not have to use anything, but do any of you screw a male adapter into the female clean out to protect the threads? I usually don't do that, but have on occasion when in a tight area like when the A/C unit is blocking the access to a wall clean out on a slab house. Anybody else do this?


I keep the cable off the threads, I have had to take a Dremel tool and remove the first couple of threads many a time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've seen many cleanouts (Plastic) where there was a groove worn in them from the cable...

Pure laziness IMHO!

I hold the cable and guide it when feeding and retrieving for that very reason...


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> How many people here take extra precautions when rodding a drain to protect the female threads of a clean out from being marred by the cable?
> 
> I've seen many threads damaged from the cable dragging across the edge of the clean out and expanding rubber seal clean out plugs had to be installed because the regular plug just wouldn't thread in and would leak.
> 
> I am sure that many of you are careful enough not to normally not have to use anything, but do any of you screw a male adapter into the female clean out to protect the threads? I usually don't do that, but have on occasion when in a tight area like when the A/C unit is blocking the access to a wall clean out on a slab house. Anybody else do this?


Thanks, great tip for a someone who don't do a whole lot of drain cleaning.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have brass clean out plugs with the center cut out. Works great for protecting clean out threads, and for overhead sewers so you can run water while rodding.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I have brass clean out plugs with the center cut out. Works great for protecting clean out threads, and for overhead sewers so you can run water while rodding.


Do you put the cable through the hole, then attach the blade, then screw the cleanout plug into the threads?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Do you put the cable through the hole, then attach the blade, then screw the cleanout plug into the threads?


 Yep. It works well. My father showed me this 30 years ago.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have to admit I don't use the mip but try to keep the cable off the outer threads. For what it's worth I think most of the damage occures while pulling the cable out of the drain.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> I have to admit I don't use the mip but try to keep the cable off the outer threads. For what it's worth I think most of the damage occures while pulling the cable out of the drain.


I agree...

I think a lot of guys just relax and let the retriever finish the job...


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I used to keep extra fernco caps in the truck for broken threads. Nothing worse then being in a condo or similar with an old brass clean on plug from 20+ years old, a few times I have had to cut them out and that's why I keep extra caps on board, makes for cleaning in the future.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I agree...
> 
> I think a lot of guys just relax and let the retriever finish the job...


Yep, I'd say most clean outs I see that have been rodded before is damaged because of this practice.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have access to a 3" NPT tap. I chase the threads with that. 3.5 and 4" usually get Cherne plugs or lead plugs. They seal boogered up threads pretty good.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We also have a 3" tap, but we also have 3½" and 4" taps to chase the threads. If the clean outs are furrals I will offer to change the furral out for them.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Most cleanout caps here have fernco caps on them. Looks hackish, but works the same if not better than a PVC female body and screw in cap. If I was using a drum machine I would make sure to protect the threads, with my Model C and 1.25" cable I realy don't care and just send it on in and fix whatever damage I do, if any.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> We also have a 3" tap, but we also have 3½" and 4" taps to chase the threads. If the clean outs are furrals I will offer to change the furral out for them.


 
That reminds me, i need to pick up a 3 1/2" and 4" tap.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

What's a cleanout? I thought they called where you run a main line from a vent. At least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> What's a cleanout? I thought they called where you run a main line from a vent. At least in my neck of the woods.


A cleanout is the access in or on the property where the sewer can be serviced.... and NOPE the toilet flag isn't considered a cleanout access!!!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

TITLE 77: PUBLIC HEALTH 
CHAPTER I: DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC HEALTH 
SUBCHAPTER r: WATER AND SEWAGE 
PART 890 ILLINOIS PLUMBING CODE 
SECTION 890.420 PIPE CLEANOUTS​ 


*Section 890.420 Pipe Cleanouts* 

a) Location of Cleanouts Within a Building Drain 

1) Cleanouts shall be not more than 50 feet apart, including the developed length of the cleanout pipe, in horizontal drainage lines of 4 inches or less size. Cleanouts shall be not more than 100 feet apart, including the developed length of the cleanout pipe, in horizontal drainage lines of over 4 inches to 10 inches in size. Cleanouts shall not be more than 150 feet apart, including the developed length of the cleanout pipe, in horizontal drainage lines exceeding 10 inches in size. For underground drainage lines exceeding 10 inches in size, manholes instead of cleanouts shall be provided and shall be located at intervals of not more than 150 feet. 

2) When it is necessary to conceal a cleanout plug, a readily accessible covering plate or access door shall be provided. 

3) A test tee at the base of the stack may be used as a cleanout. 

4) A full size cleanout shall be located within 5 feet of the building foundation, inside or outside, in direct line with the building drain and sewer. 

5) All cleanouts in vertical stacks shall be located no higher than 48 inches above the floor.

b) Change of Direction. A cleanout or manhole shall be installed at each change of direction of the horizontal building drainage system greater than 60 degrees; the total of the fittings between cleanouts or manholes shall not exceed 120 degrees. A manhole within a building shall be provided with an iron cover which shall be securely bolted in place and made gas and water-tight with a soft metallic gasket. 

c) Underground Drainage. When installed on an underground drain, cleanouts shall be extended to or above the finished grade level; or may be extended to outside of the building. (See Appendix D: Illustration F.) 

d) Concealed Piping. Cleanouts on concealed piping shall be extended through and terminate flush with the finished wall or floor; or pits or chases may be left in the wall or floor, provided they are of sufficient size to permit removal of the cleanout plug and cleaning of the system. (See Appendix D: Illustration G.) 

e) Base of Stacks. A cleanout shall be provided at, or no more than 4 feet above, the base of each vertical waste or soil stack. 

f) Buildings with Slab Floors. For buildings with a slab floor or with less than a 36 inch crawl space under the floor, or where a stack cleanout is not otherwise readily accessible, one of the following shall be provided in lieu of a cleanout at the base of the stack: 

1) The building drain shall be extended to the outside of the building and terminated in an accessible cleanout. 

2) An accessible 2 way cleanout shall be installed in the building drain downstream from the stack provided that no other drainage pipe connects to such pipe inside the walls of the building unless it has its own cleanout at the base of the stack or extended outside the building. 

g) Direction of Flow. Every cleanout shall be installed so that the cleanout opens in a direction opposite to the flow of the drainage line or at right angles thereto, except as permitted in subsection (f) of this Section. 

h) Cleanout Plugs. A cleanout shall not have a plumbing fixture installed in it or be used as a floor drain. 

i) Cleanouts shall be of the same size as the pipe they serve up to a maximum of 6 inches, and at least 6 inches for larger pipe. 

j) Cleanout Clearance. All cleanouts shall have a clearance of 18 inches for the purpose of rodding. (See Appendix D: Illustration H.) 

(Source: Amended at 28 Ill. Reg. 4215, effective February 18, 2004)


*Section 890.430 Cleanout Equivalent* 

Fixture Trap. A fixture trap, readily removable and without disturbing concealed plumbing or requiring fixture removal, is acceptable as a cleanout equivalent, if there is no more than one (1) 90 degree bend on the line to be rodded. A water closet is not considered a cleanout equivalent. 

(Source: Amended at 22 Ill. Reg. 21540, effective December 1, 1998)


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> A cleanout is the access in or on the property where the sewer can be serviced.... and NOPE the toilet flag isn't considered a cleanout access!!!


You mean on the ground, no we don't do that here that would be to easy.:thumbup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> You mean on the ground, no we don't do that here that would be to easy.:thumbup:


 
a cleanout can be pretty much anywhere. 10' in the air, catch-base, basement stack or floor and so on


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

If you don't have a MIP adapter for protecting the clean out threads, the MIP insert for a Sewer Popper sewer relief valve works in a pinch.


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I agree...
> 
> I think a lot of guys just relax and let the retriever finish the job...


Guilty!!! :icon_redface: 

I really like the idea of the male adapter!!!!


----------

